# Ηγεμόνες εκ Δυτικής Λιβύης



## somnambulist (Apr 9, 2011)

των: Άκη Γαβριηλίδη – Μάριου Εμμανουηλίδη

Στο ομότιτλο ποίημά του (http://cavafis.compupress.gr/kavgr_86.htm), ο μεγαλύτερος –και αναμφίβολα ο πιο επίκαιρος- ποιητής της ελληνικής γλώσσας, σκιαγραφεί τέλεια το πορτραίτο ενός υποκειμένου σε μετα-αποικιακή κατάσταση: ο εν λόγω ηγεμών σκηνοθετείται ως να διακατέχεται διαρκώς από το άγχος εκείνου που κινείται ανάμεσα σε δύο γλώσσες, σε δύο πολιτισμούς (αν όχι ανάμεσα στη βαρβαρότητα και τον πολιτισμό ως τέτοιο), που χειρίζεται αριστοτεχνικά την απόσταση μεταξύ τους αλλά και φοβάται διαρκώς μήπως αποκαλυφθεί και καταρρεύσει η ηγεμονία του.

Η κοινωνική αυτή ποιητική δεν απέχει και πολύ από την ηγεμονία που οικοδόμησε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ο συνταγματάρχης Μουαμάρ Καντάφι στην ίδια περιοχή. Δεχόταν ευχαρίστως τις τιμές, αλλά δεν τις επιζητούσε· ήταν μετριόφρων. Προ πάντων δε άνθρωπος λιγομίλητος.

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες, ο Καντάφι έπαψε να είναι λιγομίλητος· μιλάει ακατάσχετα, στα αραβικά και ενίοτε στα αγγλικά. Όσα λέει μοιάζουν παραληρηματικά, απογειωμένα, βάρβαρα, σχεδόν σαν κακόγουστη φάρσα. Έχουν δώσει αφορμή ακόμα και για εξειδικευμένες αναλύσεις περί γλωσσών και μετάφρασης.[1] Ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν έχει χάσει την μπάλα, αν θα τον πάρουν στο ψιλό οι Αλεξανδρινοί, ή αν αυτό το τελευταίο χαρτί θα δώσει παράταση στην παράστασή του, που είναι εξαρχής μία ηθελημένη αυτοπαρωδία.

Η συνέχεια εδώ

Και μια μικρή γλωσσική παρατήρηση: στο κείμενο βλέπουμε τον όρο reterritorialisation των Ντελέζ και Γκουαταρί να αποδίδεται ως επανεδάφωση


----------

